# Silky Bigboy saw users: which tooth size?



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

After using a Silky Bigboy folding saw a few weeks ago, I really want to buy one for trail clean up. I looked at the site and realize ive got 4 sizes of teeth to choose from. I don't know what size was on the saw I was using, I don't even remember if it was curved.

I live in the southeast Appalachians. We get everything from pine to oak. I'm mostly cutting stuff that is already down, but it is usually green. I'm assuming large (straight blade) or X-Large (curved blade).

Any recs here?

Thanks


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

XL with the curved blade is suppose to cut slightly quicker.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I use an XL and it cuts well. I can't see why you'd want the smaller tooth sizes for cutting blowdown. I think the finer teeth would be more likely to pack with sawdust. I'm no finish carpenter, but I think smaller teeth are for doing finer work. I once saw a video about using these really finely toothed Japanese saws for dovetailing joints.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Mar 14, 2008)

I love my XL. I have an XL and a medium tooth. The XL cuts almost as fast as my chainsaw on small stuff when you factor in extra time hauling it in, starting, etc.

Best pack saw ever! Though if you're cutting green wood, it does have a tendency to gum up. I found methyl hydrate dissolves sap well.


----------



## twest820 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ibuki 390 XLs or the Katana Boy are heavily used around here---pine and fir, sometimes green, sometimes fire burnt or beetle kill---and I use a Sugoi 420 XL (along with sometimes a folding Top Gun 200 XL) and don't at all regret the extra blade length over the 390s. The curved saws do just fine but occasionally I find myself wishing for a straight blade, usually when underbucking and holding the saw reversed. I perfer scabbarded saws to folding ones as they're faster to get out and cut and the handles are bit more comfortable as they don't have a groove in them to take the blade in the folded position.

For stuff like dry hickory XL is definitely not what you want but mostly I wish Silky offered gulleted saws for faster removal; even in dry, hard pine cut speed can end up limiting how fast the blade can exhaust material.


----------

